# Ham Salad



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone have a good and easy recipes for HAM SALAD 

Thank you 
Tammy  
:bounce:


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Here's one I've tried that the whole family really liked. It serves about 6. We had leftovers, and it was even better than the first day!  


Ingredients: 
1 lb Red potatoes (about 3 cups);
-cut into 1/2 in wedges
1 pk Frozen mixed vegetables (16
-oz) or fresh chopped
1/3 c Mayonnaise 
1/3 c Sour cream
1/2 c Green onions; or 1 shallot sliced
1 ts Pepper
1/2 ts Salt
3 c Cooked ham 
-chopped

Instructions:
1. Cook potatoes, covered in boiling water to cover 10 minutes or until
tender. Drain and set aside.

2. Cook frozen mixed vegetables according to package directions; drain and
set aside.

3. Combine mayonnaise and next 4 ingredients in a large bowl. Gently stir
in potatoes, vegetables and ham. Cover and refrigerate 8 hours or
overnight.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

i think i saw that recipe on one of sandra lee's shows......


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

^    

Yes, but I forgot to add the packet of taco seasoning and the can of spaghetti-Os!


----------



## pgram (Apr 20, 2005)

What are you using the dish for? A side, sandwiches, salad? Depending on how you want to use it would dictate what kind of recipe would be appropriate.


----------



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

for a sandwich


----------



## pgram (Apr 20, 2005)

Then off the top of my head, I would try the following:

3 cups cooked ham, diced
1 cup mayonaise
1/4 cup sweet pickle relish
2 stalks celery chopped
1 TBLS honey mustard

Pulse ham in food processor into spreadable puree. Add mayonaise, pickle relish, celery and mustard. Mix and spread over a good bread. (I would use a rye bread and add a slice of swiss cheese and some lettuce.) You might even want to add a little onion to it.


----------



## chefmarco (Jun 26, 2005)

ham salad 

chopped ham 
chopped onion 
chopped green pepper 
dry mustard 
granulated garlic 
mayo 

the dry mustard works well with the peppers giving this recipe a unique taste


----------



## alaskachef (Aug 9, 2005)

the most simple recipie ,works great with leftover ham, cut ham in 1 inch chunks, put in food processer. hit the pulse switch 1 or 2 times, you want a course grind. put ham in a bowl,add touch of black pepper ,a drop or 2 of liquid smoke,and mayo , thats it, (dont add salt as ham and liquid smoke are salty enough.) I worked at the farthest north truckstop in the world,60 miles above the arctic circle ,dalton hwy alaska the truckers love it. :chef: :lips:


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Ham done in a food processor.
Mayo
Onion
Pimento
Sweet Relish
And just a little bit of sugar!


----------

